# New to ND and want to take my sons hunting.



## Cosmoc (Apr 29, 2007)

The Air Force brought me here and I'm loving every minute of it. I have 16 & 14 year old sons I want to introduce to deer hunting. Can anyone offer any advice on places to go? We don't need to get into a trophy hunt necessarily we just want a safe place to hunt with a decent chance of seeing game. You have a great state here! Thanks and good luck this season.

Mark

[email protected]


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

What part of the state are you located?


----------



## Cosmoc (Apr 29, 2007)

We're at Minot but are able to travel around the state if needed. I'm looking at the ND F&G site and it looks like I have to list two areas that I want to hunt in to apply for tags.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't think you HAVE to apply in two different areas, but you can if you want to. There's a lot of PLOTS land (public) throughout the state, most of which will hold some deer. Private land is fairly tough to get on for deer hunting but it certainly wouldn't hurt to go out and knock on some doors. The game and fish site has a map that you can download of all the PLOTS land in the state.

http://gf.nd.gov/maps/plots.html


----------



## Cosmoc (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Slough...I'll check out the PLOTS web site.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cosmoc (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes. That will be his best chance to go once we find a place.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cosmoc (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll get the youth tag figured out for sure. If I can't get him a place closer to Minot I'll look for you back here. I really appreciate your offer to help me find a place to take him!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WP has some great deer hunting ares and is a very knowledgeable deer hunter (even if he is s bronco fan!!!! :eyeroll: ). :lol: :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

If you go around Watford City, there are a lot of mule deer and whitetail. Units 3B1, 4A and 4B are great areas.

Applications are due on June 6th. Just a reminder.


----------



## Cosmoc (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks nategion. Those areas are reasonably close and I've been wanting to check out that area. Unfortunately I found out I can't submit my 14 y/o son's application becasue he won't have a hunter safety permit until August. What are the chances of getting a youth tag later on?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Cosmoc shoot me a pm I will help you out a bit I am also here via the air force


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

This is off of the ND G&F website deer regulations. It is the 2006 regulations, but 2007 shouldn't change to much.

Youth deer - Licenses are issued only through the Department's Bismarck office. The deadline for submitting a restricted youth antlered mule deer license application (licenses issued by lottery) was June 7, 2006. The deadline for submitting regular youth deer applications was September 1, 2006.

As long as your not looking to get a antlered mule deer, you should be able to get your son a tag in August.

I would contact G&F in Bismarck just to make sure. 701-328-6335

Happy hunting.


----------



## Cosmoc (Apr 29, 2007)

Sotaman I sent you a pm.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey woodpecker.....Can you take me hunting in your area also??? bet I could walk there from here...lol


----------



## Cosmoc (Apr 29, 2007)

***BUMP***


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

